# X-trail camber correction kits?



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi All!

New here. Ended up here because of need for camber correction kits for my X-trail. Anybody know where I can get some?

Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Why are you in need of a camber correction kit? 

Have you lowered your X-Trail Extremely? 

If so I would love to see pictures


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I have only seen them on some japanese websites. Jaos specifically makes one.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes I lowered it but not "extremely". Only 1.5inches... which I'm told should not require correction but doing so threw my camber off quite a bit. I don't know if you all have the same feeling but the X-trail seems to have a higher wheel to fender clearance in the front than the back. So what I did was only lower the front. I had changed my rims to 20 inches with 245/40 tires (overall diameter of 27.7 as opposed to 27.2 with stock tires) so the wheel to fender clearance in the back was already to my liking without having it lowered. 

From what I can see from the book listing stock car settings, the X-trail has already some built in negative camber. But it probably isn't too obvious without lowering it. But simply lowering it 1.5inches in the front makes it VERY obvious. 

Give me some time to upload my pictures somewhere so I can post them. I actually think some of you guys might like what you see. 

Thanks for the heads up Terranismo. Will look into Jaos and see if they're available there.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Here are some pics...

20 inch KMC Wheels Costeau rims with Continental Sportcontact 2 245/40 tires. Also shows side skirts and rear bumper body kits.


Picture before lowering the front also showing side skirts. Notice the gap between tire and fender being wider than the back


Even when taken from the rear, the gap in the front tire to fender seems larger than the back.


Some modifications noticeable in this picture are different taillights (Rider version as seen in other posts in this group), rear fog light (also mentioned in other threads), Tanabe muffler, rear bumper body kit, license plate garnish


More of the same...


After lowering... notice the smaller gap between tire and fender in the front tire. Ignore the absent fog lights... changing bumpers to the Rider style and fog lights were being transferred. Notice also by the way the white fender markers. Stock markers were yellow. They blink yellow though. Also forgot to mention the window visors as one of the added accessories


2 more pics after lowering...



A picture of the camber error after lowering... uuuggghhh!!!


Already tried to get some info from Jaos. Hope to have something soon. Thanks!!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool Ride :thumbup: It's not what I would do to ours as it would kill the utility aspect of the X-Trail for us, we need all the ground clearance we can get, but I repect your mods. Good Work!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I agree with your assessment Viper Z. I'm using this more as a daily vehicle rather than offroading and the like. It still serves its purpose of carrying people and stuff around. I have a Strada (Mistubishi pick-up) for the heavy duty stuff.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Timster,
Don't take this as a flame, I'm just curious. If you were looking for a low-riding boulevard cruiser, why would you pick a high-ground-clearance SUV-style vehicle to modify?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

No offense taken Avery. Let's see... where do I start?

Like most countries, SUV's have gained popularity here (Philippines)... but for different reasons. Our road conditions overall aren't very good. That has made most favor the somewhat more hardy SUV's. Rainy season is long here (can be as long as 6months) and 4WD can come in handy. Flooding still happens though fortunately where I live, having an SUV is more than enough even if it is lowered. Some areas people have to lift their pick-ups just to clear the water when the floods come. Despite having lowered my X, it is still higher than most sedans.

Having said that, I wanted an SUV that still rode like a car. Pick-ups were automatically out. I also wanted some power. CR-V and RAV 4's are underpowered for my taste. The Forrester was an option for power but Subaru has not been here in the Philippines as long as Nissan. And after driving an X-trail, I knew it was what I wanted.

In general I enjoy dressing up my vehicles. And there is a healthy subculture here of dressing up SUV's. Also, the X is very popular here. Driving around stock makes me look like one of the average Joe's. Because I have some contacts through friends in Japan, I've had access to some accessories that are unusual here. So despite the fast growing popularity of the X here, I'd have to say mine at this time, is one of a kind.

Does that make any sense to any of you? Or am I loony for doing all of this?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Those sum up the same reasons I have. The exception is that I live in a tropical country where we sometimes have rain non stop. Road are crappy sometimes with potholes the size of the X-Trail itself, and a SUV get a ton more "respect" by other crazy drivers here once out on the road.

thetimster, don't the rear 20 inch wheels rub up against the shock tower when the rear suspension is compressed, or did you get them in enough offset? I'm guessing it will still rub on the bumper trim when loaded.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

So far there has been no rubbing on the shock tower.... but it hasn't been compressed all that much yet. If we load it up I'll let you know. But that is one of my concerns which is also why I ended up only lowering the front and not the rear.

I had 18 inch rims before with 235/50 tires. Those had the correct offset for the X (35 to 40). The ones I have now actually have 15 offset (for Ford Explorers mostly) that's why they jut out a bit. That might prevent rubbing against the shocks... but I am concerned about rubbing the fender. In any case, a guy here has some 20 inch rims with X-trail offset from Korea (apparently same as Cefiro and Camry but don't quote me on that). I might give them a try if things for some reason don't work out with this set.

I'm just a little confused now as to what is more likely to cause the camber problem, lowering springs or mags with different than recommended offset. I'm more convinced now that its the lowering springs because I just placed back the stock rims and the camber was still quite visibly off. Also, I didn't notice the camber problem till after the springs were put in... though at that time I also thought that the camber problem could've been there since the 20 inch rims were installed but just never noticed it. And then of course another possibility is that it is a little bit of both with the lowering springs exagerrating a mild camber problem brought about by improper offset rims. 

I'm hoping going back to stock springs and these mags will do the trick. Otherise I would really have to look for a new set of rims. And I've already fallen in love with these.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> Road are crappy sometimes with potholes the size of the X-Trail itself, and a SUV get a ton more "respect" by other crazy drivers here once out on the road.


Where have I seing that kindda craters????  

Floodages.... Where??? Where???

Mexico Represent :thumbup:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I removed the lowering springs and the camber error more or less self-corrected... at least visually. I have not had the X rechecked but at least there isn't any visible camber error. My unit's mods are also more or less complete for now. A Motorage rear spoiler (inspired by Terranismo) is arriving in a few weeks. If I can find camber correction kits, the X will be lowered once more. See the pics here...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=913151#post913151


----------

